# keeping a hole open outside



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

what are ur guys ideas.....ya i know most people use a house but im gonna fish outside this weekend.whats are ur guys ideas on not having ur hole freeze over?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

you can buy thermal caps for the holes. There also a couple locally made products that use heat to keep them open.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Drill a partial hole (3-4inches deep) right next to your fishing hole just enough so the water runs into it. Take a metal coffee can (put holes in the top 2/3rds) fill with charcoal, light and it will keep that hole open even during the coldest of days.


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

BenelliBlaster said:


> Drill a partial hole (3-4inches deep) right next to your fishing hole just enough so the water runs into it. Take a metal coffee can (put holes in the top 2/3rds) fill with charcoal, light and it will keep that hole open even during the coldest of days.


ive seen it work


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Can someone take pictures next time they do this. I would love to see it in action.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

all you need is a piece of cloth, a rubber band and some salt (the type used for clearing ice from the sidewalk.) put the salt on the cloth wrap it like a tootsie roll (without the stick) close the "bag of salt" with the rubber band and put it in the hole. It will float and the salt will prevent the ice from forming. :beer: then have a little snowshoe grog strickly for medicinal purposes of course!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

coffee can work great. only thing i every use.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Used the charcoal method for years, trick is to get it set properly with the wind. I liked to put it at a 90 degree to the wind so that it does not float into the hole. I also add a rock to the can as it will keep it from floating if the water gets a bit deep and helps transfer heat as well.

We used old paint cans with lids so that at the end of the day we could cover them and dump the ash in a safe place and not on the ice!!!!!!!

Now though if I am using a tip up I use a piece of old carpet and also have bought a couple of the foam covers. Less messing around and easier to move than a burning can with charcoal.

If you are using a rod and reel and jigging then the can method is a good choice, just make sure and keep you line away from the top of the can so it does not get damaged by the heat!

We used this method in Dec of 83 on Devils Lake in -15 degree temps fishing perch. Used the truck as a wind break and the cans to keep my hands warm. The four of us fill a 25 gal container with perch that day because it allowed us to be mobile. No flip over houses back then!!!!!!!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I use a battery powered bubbler. I think it is for an aquarium, I use a large airstone so it bubbles a lot. Works for us in -50 so it should work south of the line. :beer:


----------

